# Jack Daniels Tennessee River BBQ Sauce



## vwdubfreak (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm a newbie here but I do some pretty good sauces..this is the first time i've written down one of my mixes so have fun :)

I''ll be bathing in this later.

1/3-1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil, just enough to coat the bottom of yer pot

1 small onion pureed
1 largishgreen bell pepper pureed
pinch coarse salt and black pepper
4 teaspoons minced fresh garlic

You can use a blender or food processor on the veggies, I made mine almost to a paste now heat oil in large pot and sauté above until onions are clear and most of the water has been cooked off, bell peppers will have a lot of juice...reduce heat to low and start on the following

2 15 oz cans tomato sauce
2 cups ketchup, I used great value stuff
3/4 cup worcestershire sauce, I used frenchies cause its cheap.
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/8 cup lemon juice

1/8 cup lime juice

1/8 cup orange juice
1 1/2 cups molasses
1/8 cup franks red hot sauce
1/4 cup coarse ground mustard

1 1/2 cups dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 tablespoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce

1/4 cup jack daniels tennessee honey

Stir this sucker up real good and try and not drink this stuff, keep temp on low this stuff burns easy!

let cook for 3-4 hours on low, this will help thicken a lot


----------



## vwdubfreak (Jan 2, 2012)

I dunno if the names been used already, but it sounded cool....or was it a song I don't know.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

The sauce sounds real good, but it sure has a lot of ingredients in it. I copied it down & filed it for later use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vwdubfreak (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, I think its worth it though.

been working on a simpler one but havent really found anything that blew my socks off yet.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks i put it in to do list thanks for sharing


----------



## vwdubfreak (Jan 2, 2012)

Canned them all up (cept the one on the far left, thats for tonight)


----------



## michael ark (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## zimq (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds good... Going to add this one to the list.

Nice Job!


----------



## hes37763 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, at least part of the name is already used (see Tennessee River BBQ Sauce). One of their sauces (Apple Jack) uses Gentleman Jack Daniels. They've won an impressive number of National BBQ Awards. Best bbq sauce I've tried so far. But then again I haven't yet tried your recipe.  :-)


----------



## hes37763 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, at least part of the name is already used (see Tennessee River BBQ Sauce). One of their sauces (Apple Jack) uses Gentleman Jack Daniels. They've won an impressive number of National BBQ Awards. Best bbq sauce I've tried so far. But then again I haven't yet tried your recipe.  :-)


----------



## vwdubfreak (Jan 20, 2012)

Darn, I thought the name sounded too good to not have been used.

Oh well, someone should try mine and let me know what you think.

Making another batch now but I'm going to give it a little more kick this time by adding some hot peppers.


----------

